# Hecho en MEXICO



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Since everyone is doing this here is my personal thread.

I will start of with completed builds


59' chevy Impala 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=259103&hl=


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1970 Monte Carlo

This is a replica done for my compadre in Iraq.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=288960&hl=


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Chevy bomb



This was a very quick build done in order to clear my mind.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=309551&hl=


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KEEP POSTING THEM CARNAL


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1961 Impala vert

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=221809&hl=

After a 10 year break I found this site and this is the car that brought me back into the hobby


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

They look good homie


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1960 Impala

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=309555&hl=

This car was the most detailed ride I have ever put together.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Caddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=331085&hl=

This car was my first ever attempt at patterns


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1986 Monte LS

This was done for the Monte LS build off last year


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray great to see all your builds in 1 spot ! I have to say that in my little time knowing you on LIL that from your frist kit to the last 1 you finished and have shared with us that you have been getting better and Better ! I member you sharing pics of the pearl white 59 drop and your boys were helping you out ! Cool to see you stick with the hobby and the last 2 you built are by far the best for you yet ! KEEP UP THE GREAT BUILDING !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

This I did after the 61 vert.

Notice then my builds were not very detailed.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

my current line up at home


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 09:34 AM~7969743
> *Ray    great  to  see  all  your  builds  in  1  spot !    I  have  to  say  that  in  my  little  time  knowing  you  on  LIL    that  from  your  frist  kit  to  the  last  1  you  finished    and  have  shared  with  us  that  you    have  been  getting    better  and  Better !    I  member  you  sharing  pics  of  the  pearl  white    59  drop    and  your  boys  were    helping  you  out  !  Cool  to  see  you    stick  with  the  hobby  and    the  last  2  you  built    are  by far    the  best  for  you  yet  !    KEEP  UP  THE  GREAT  BUILDING  !
> *


Thanks homie. 

I appreciate the positive feedback. Now let me throw some appreciation your way since the only reason I have got better is due to me findig this forum and seeing all the great builds put out by a handfull of people of which you are a part of.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got some nice rides bro, keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool looking rides



oneyed


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You're getting better and better homie.

I cant get enough of the black 60'


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

klean ridez....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Your rides make me drool! :0


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

nice builds... specially the detail on the black 59'...


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

shit!!! my bad.. on the 60'


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What do you use for your hardline on the pumps??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You do some really nice clean builds!

You already know I like that LS!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 24 2007, 11:05 PM~7975110
> *What do you use for your hardline on the pumps??
> *


regular paper clips just bent and polished with chrome polish and a dremel.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

KLEAN RIDEZ HOLMES,GETTING BETTER AS YOU GO ALONG.KEEP IT UP ESE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean builds - you really put in some work on that 60 
but damn i love the color combo on that 61 vert 
and the interior must be pearl white - it looks like its glowing 
its my fav :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn good looking builds ray.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

those are some really awesome kick ass rides!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks all for your kind words.

Now on to the projects

First is the Cutty for the all out build off.


haven't done much lately due to a lot of parts, paints etc still not here. So far opened it all up, sanded vynil top off and side trim since I am going with patterns all around. So right now all body work is done and it is primered waiting for kandy to come in.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

This is something I started this week.

71 Rivi. 


Gold base followed by kandy Root Beer with gold flake. I took this picture but since I have added 2 more coats of Kandy and cleared it and it looks darker which is better now IMO. I will post pics of it tomorrow with new coat and cleared. 

I have a set of Herb cross laced wires but I am undecided since belly is not very detailed and it is a curbside model. I would rather put those wheels on something I can detail much better as far as suspencion wise.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice paint, but it doesn't really look good on the riv!

just my oppinion tho!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT ! 1 of the best cover cars i ever seen was a brown and root beer rivi ! I got LRM down stairs some where ! I say ray you keep that as a base and try a few pattern tricks like you did on that sweet ass caddy you just finished !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 04:59 PM~8017877
> *SHIT ! 1  of  the    best    cover  cars  i  ever  seen  was  a  brown  and  root beer  rivi  !    I  got  LRM    down  stairs    some where !  I  say  ray  you  keep  that  as  a  base  and  try  a  few  pattern tricks    like  you  did    on  that  sweet  ass  caddy    you  just  finished !
> *


My main objective was to do a paint job that had a shit load of flake. I needed to make sure I got it right so that my all out build is perfect. 

The all out build will be patterened but this one I like how it came out just a solid kandy with flake up the ass. 

Here are some pics on how it looks after 2 more coats of kandy and a coat of clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn homie, that rootbeer is badass!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT...


A couple of people gave me the idea of going all gold trim etc on Rivi..

I have gold foil but how would I do the bumpers? I have heard that using transparent yellow and orange mixed. but does that honetsly give it a good look or a cheap affect?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOT MY STUFF ON SATURDAY, THANKS AGAIN BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

update on the cutty


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 31 2007, 08:08 AM~8014242
> *This is something I started this week.
> 
> 71 Rivi.
> ...


Stunning color!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Cutlass is lookin' REAL good Ray!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Juaritos Huh. Your just a hope, skip and a jump from me vato. Where in Juaritos are you from ????


pasqual


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 24 2007, 11:45 AM~8632724
> *Juaritos Huh. Your just a hope, skip and a jump from me vato.  Where in Juaritos are you from ????
> pasqual
> *


Yeah I am in an area called Hacienda de las Torres. Outskirts of town. 

Where in El paso are you bro. 

I lived in the northeast a while back. On Rushing.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Orale

East Side. Rojas and Joe Battle near Horizen City. I use to live in CEDAR way back then.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Ray that Cutty looks good bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 24 2007, 03:47 PM~8633628
> *Damn Ray that Cutty looks good bro
> *


x2 it gave me idea for mind.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 24 2007, 07:20 AM~8631202
> *update on the cutty
> 
> 
> ...




*VERY NICE PAINT JOB!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

you models are bad'ass that ls is great i love the small key chain on the 60's dash


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

SUBJECT 1987 CUTLASS EURO RESIN





BODY:

Shaved door handles and side mirrors
Opened trunk/hood and doors
Added trunk lip and door jambs
Added engine bay from regal 
Caddy headlights 
grill cut out from a mercury





Engine:
Corvette LT-1 engine withj no seams,kandy color matched
Braided Hose
Regal radiator with electric fans







Trunk:

6 Batteries
4 pumps with 2 hardlines goint to cylinders and 2 to false floor
Pumps sit at a 45 degree angle and are sitting atop a mirrored rack
custome tuck and roll trunk interior




Interior:
Shaved head rest
back of seats fiberglassed and painted to match car
custome mirrored center console 
Tuck and roll interior with cut our mirrors all along edges
custom floor boards tuck and roll and mirrors







Paint:

Lemon yello base followed by a combination of Nova orange/ Maroon red/ chrome yellow/kandy spanish gold patterns.
3 coats of HOK clear (still needs to be cut and buffed but not done due to deadline)





Undies/Wheels

Alclad chrome suspencion
belly from regal cut and fit
chrome tank 
pegasus 1109's (with no knockoffs :uh: damn deadline) 
shaved all factory company script from belly 








RANDOM SHOOTS


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2007, 09:59 AM~8691856
> *SUBJECT  1987 CUTLASS EURO RESIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 that cutlass came out clean.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie 
really like your rides !!!!
please keep us posted on the rivi . I think it looks really good in the rootbeer.
my 8 year old son is starting to get into building and he says your cutty is hot !!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 1 2007, 02:43 PM~8692926
> *hey homie
> really like your rides !!!!
> please keep us posted on the rivi . I think it looks really good in the rootbeer.
> ...



thanks for all the compliments guys.

hey old low&slow. the rivi had an accident on the hood and since it is kandy I am having a real hard time matching and fixing the error. I was sanding and buffing when I cut through the paint.  


Tell your son I appreciate his comment since they are the ones who will carry the torch. I too build with my boys ansd when they are nt around I tend to not get anything done. outr time together is gold.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
sorry to hear about your accident that sucks !!! maybe strip it and start over
if you have more of that color. I have the same rivi resin kit
have not done anything with it yet. glad to hear your guys like it too thats cool !!!
maybe we should make our little ones members of LIL . they could post their stuff.
you're right homie our time with them is gold !!! its something we can share with them . good quality time with our little men . you do nice work homie gonna keep followin your threads.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

will pass your message to my boy he will get a kick out of it !!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

some outside shoots


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie that came out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 2 2007, 11:57 AM~8697222
> *Damn homie that came out clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow, very very nice work.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

A small sorta replica of my 54 1:1 I am doing. Only difference is mine is not kandy but it is a similar green with a pearl white with green tint top. This is 1/32 scale.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I also cleared this last night. Pavo purple base with a coat of Kandy Cobalt Blue to top it of.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE BRO!!!! :0 

Love the burple color. I got a few rides that color myself.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i love that cutty


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

a small replica of my own 1:1 car. 54 chevy bel air


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That shit's cool.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

A his and hers duo.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kool builds homie!!! but i gotta say..... first time i see "pinkwalls" :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 Lookin good homie


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

couple of pics of the 55 bel air I am working on. Should be finished soon. I put engine together last night along with front and rear suspention.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

the house is hers too? :biggrin: pinkpink


> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 2 2007, 11:11 PM~9358690
> *A his and hers duo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

55's lookin good.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 23 2007, 10:10 PM~9070064
> *a small replica of my own 1:1 car. 54 chevy bel air
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

One more for the year. You can see more pics in the bomb build off thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 31 2007, 08:31 AM~9571960
> *One more for the year. You can see more pics in the bomb build off thread.
> 
> 
> *



CHIDO!!!! NICE WORK!!!


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 31 2007, 08:31 AM~9571960
> *One more for the year. You can see more pics in the bomb build off thread.
> 
> 
> *


ORALE CARNAL !!!!!
BUEN TRABAJO , ACUERDATE QUE EN FEBRERO HAY QUE IR AL SHOW DE LEON GUANAJUATO :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT 55 IS CLEAN BRO!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides homie, keep up the good work.

gil 
el paso,tx


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

something I am working on


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

nice work!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 10 2008, 03:51 PM~9660459
> *DAMN :0
> *


X2------- :0 VERY NICE CARNAL..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks everyone.


just wait till you see my next project. I had a crazy idea that came up not too long ago.

I will give you a hint....

Tailgate parties and football games.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't wait........you build some CLEAN DETAILED rides. :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Clean work! very nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 31 2007, 11:31 AM~9571960
> *One more for the year. You can see more pics in the bomb build off thread.
> 
> 
> *




i love this car! 

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 31 2007, 11:31 AM~9571960
> *One more for the year. You can see more pics in the bomb build off thread.
> 
> 
> *




i love this car! 

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn double post!


lay it low has been cuttin up this morning


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 17 2008, 10:33 AM~9718117
> *i love this car!
> 
> very nice work  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie,

I have added seatbelts and colored the steering wheel two tone since then. 

I will try to post a pic later on .


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo RAY what happened to the red caddy that shit was lookin sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 17 2008, 11:37 AM~9718596
> *yo RAY what happened to the red caddy that shit was lookin sick bro :biggrin:
> *



the 96 fleetwood?

that one I am just waiting for some paints from Tamiya to come in. I sanded clear and am fixing some issues. The thin chrome tape I used comes up on the curves and I need to find a way to fix that. Once that is done I will wet coat. 

Yesterday I added some 12 or 14" scale low cylinders to rear and most of engine and undies are done. Still need to order some wheels though.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice!!! cant wait for more pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 17 2008, 12:02 PM~9718718
> *nice!!! cant wait for more pics bro :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just a small update on the caddy. I got rear cylinders in place and most of engine and undies. I am STILL waiting for some paints to come in through snail mail before I finish interior and top. Bumpers are alclad. 








And since for my next project I am also waiting on some stuff from ebay I squeezed this one in between. Lapis Blue base with Kandy Kobalt and cleared. 









P.S. If anyone has a set of SUPREMES not rockets they want to sell for this caprice please PM me and let me know. Tks


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

CANT WATE TO SEE THE CADI hno: hno: hno: uffin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Here are some updates on what is on my table right now.

This is the glasshouse which is all but done






This is how the pink merc ended up before going to my sister in laws desk






This is a bomb I started on. Gamma Gold base followed by Brandywine Kandy and cleared











And finally some updates on my fleetwood


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats a bad ass caddy bro, so are the other rides.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 08:59 AM~9940484
> *:0 thats a bad ass caddy bro, so are the other rides.
> *



X2 bro!!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tks fellas,

here is one I forgot about. My first ever show I took my rides for display


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 14 2008, 01:26 PM~9942150
> *tks fellas,
> 
> here is one I forgot about. My first ever show I took my rides for display
> ...



WHERE !!!




oneyed


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 14 2008, 01:16 PM~9942473
> *WHERE !!!
> oneyed
> *


it was here in Juarez homie. Kids toy drive thatwas put together by Amigos and I think Together car clubs.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 08:59 AM~9940484
> *:0 thats a bad ass caddy bro, so are the other rides.
> *



Very Nice homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice ridez..........the caddy is turning out really good........


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 14 2008, 04:23 PM~9943264
> *really nice ridez..........the caddy is turning out really good........
> *


x2 nice homie... like that glasshouse too


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 14 2008, 08:50 AM~9940431
> *Here are some updates on what is on my table right now.
> 
> This is the glasshouse which is all but done
> ...


rides are lookin sweet bro, i was wondering wat ever happend to that sexy ass caddy LOL :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Caddy is looking GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is a treat. I found some old ass pics of my builds back in high school 93´and some built around 96 or 97´. almost none of these are around hell some I recall I left in a car durring summer and all I found later was a blob of melted plastic.
these pics brought back some memories.. damn I built like shit back then


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice old buildz bro!! Its good to have memories of tha old cars huh? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that fleets looking sick homie!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 4 2008, 09:35 PM~10090756
> *that fleets looking sick homie!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


let me get a shot of the interior since I finished it last night


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Also got windshield in and found a window from my stach that fit the back better. Tomrrow I will try to find side windows.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds looking great man.......Very cool to see the old builds, I wish I would've taken pics of my old builds.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i really like the lac but the boat tail rivi is my fav ive never seen a kit of one but been wanting one for years where could i get one?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 4 2008, 10:39 PM~10091514
> *nice builds i really like the lac but the boat tail rivi is my fav ive never seen a kit of one but been wanting one for years where could i get one?
> *


R&R resin homie if I recall. Look them up they have a web site.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks alot i mainly build trucks but this could be the car to get me to do a lowrider again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

interior looks great! CAn't wait to see it done.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1968 Chevy + majik blue pearl, so-blue, deep lilac, deep,lilac pearl, kandy brandywine, flat white =













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 that is so badass!!! Love them colors and that paint job!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

coming out clean homie good work, keep pics coming.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin nice bro clean color combos


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tks guys. I was actually going to wait for the all out build off to bust that one out but couldn't wait so long so decided to get into the current shit the fuck up and build -build off. 

I guess I will have to go with a 2 door drop top fleet for the all out build off


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice paint Ray!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tks homies


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10412551
> *Nice paint Ray!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn paint is lookin real good!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that 68 is lookin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 sik paint bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2008, 11:22 AM~10421642
> *:0 sik paint bro
> *


hellz yeah :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 15 2008, 06:35 PM~10426524
> *hellz yeah :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is something else I have been working on and had not posted




















I might go back and paint wires different and battery so this might not be final colors foe engine bay


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn LA BOMBA ! And your modeling buddy looks ready to make a mess of all that black gold !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 01:54 PM~10439827
> *Damn    LA  BOMBA  !  And  your  modeling  buddy    looks  ready  to  make  a  mess  of  all that  black  gold !
> *



He picked the color actually :biggrin: . I put a couple of colors down (see picture) and had him pick one out.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10409315
> *1968 Chevy + majik blue pearl, so-blue, deep lilac, deep,lilac pearl, kandy brandywine, flat white =
> 
> 
> ...



*
MUY BUEN TRABAJO*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I REALLY LIKE THE PASTEL COLORS ON THE PRE '60's, CHEVY LOOKIN REALLY NICE AND THE CAPRICE, WELL LIKE MANDIO SAID "WOW" LOVE THAT STYLE OF PAINT WORK.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

well just about to finish this one up. just have to re-do headlights. they should be flush and the trunk/hood area has some issues with the clear I need to cut and buff. also need to do rear backup lens and add some chrome here and there.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tks fellas, just now finished getting headlight lense to sit flush and look right.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 very nice :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

everything looks good raystrey


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This looks good locked up like this ! 



I want to get you a magnifing glass so you can get clearer pics of your builds ! So that way we can turely see how clean your style is! 

Keep building bro and we want to see that 68 finished out !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0  :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice bomba


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10513578
> *well just about to finish this one up. just have to re-do headlights. they should be flush and the trunk/hood area has some issues with the clear I need to cut and buff. also need to do rear backup lens and add some chrome here and there.
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA CARNAL ESTAN CHINGONES TUS MODELOS DONDE PUEDO COMPRAR UN CADDY COMO EL TUYO Y COMO CUANTO CUESTA UNO :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2008, 11:07 PM~10632761
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL ESTAN CHINGONES TUS MODELOS DONDE PUEDO COMPRAR UN CADDY COMO EL TUYO Y COMO CUANTO CUESTA UNO  :biggrin:
> *



puedes comprar uno de aqui http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/

o

le puedes mandar un mensage al autor (Twinn) de este topic: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=368727&hl=

lo dos de ellos son los unicos vendiendolos por el momento. Y hay tres versiones (4 puertas, 2 puertas y convertibles)


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 12 2008, 02:07 AM~10632761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh What?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 05:02 PM~10722872
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I was looking at some old ass pics and found one of my old regal. This was my first low low and it went through a lot before I sold it.

I got the car from a homie back in 93 my senior year. The first version was champagne with supremes and hydros. Then I decided to take it to another level. I had it painted cortez blue pearl , redid interior, added a newer set up, and wires.

Well the car was just not around long enough in it´s second version due to haters stealling it, stripping the car, scratching the paint, tearing interior etc. It was actually stolen 3 times while I had it. But after the third time I moved on and got a 83 caddy fleetwood. 

So not to long ago Beto hooked me up with a mad amount of HOK paints.One of which was a bottle of Cortez Pearl.So what better thing to do than build a replica of waht once was.

Here is a pick of both versions it went through. I am the one in the hat.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides homie keep up the gooc wsork.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 29 2008, 12:34 AM~10972987
> *
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Ray!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 28 2008, 11:38 PM~10973012
> *Clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 28 2008, 11:46 PM~10973034
> *X-2 !!!!!!!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

51 looking good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice bomb Rey


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 29 2008, 01:25 PM~10974123
> *51 looking good
> *


X-2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10976353
> *X-2
> *



X3


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

clean 51 homie


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I wanted to get some outside shots today but it was cloudy all day and tomorrow we have rain in forecast. maybe sometime next week I can get pics of engine bay and undies.

tks for compliments fellas


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just have to detail the battery but here is a pic of engine bay.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin good bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

on post whore duty tonight, damn Tecate beers!!!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just have to do some minor details and it is done


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet build....love it...very clean.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

some clean work there bro keep it up


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

2 DOOR FLEET for all out build off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice !


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 5 2008, 11:19 AM~11263830
> *2 DOOR FLEET for all out build off*












Sol helps the build :cheesy: yummy beer


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

did a clear coat session yesterday. This ride I had to repaint three times due to issues with some sorry ass clear I got and had to replace. But I finally got some good one and threw it down yesterday.










interior


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good! what clear did you use?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2008, 10:05 AM~11351517
> *:0  looks good!  what clear did you use?
> *



fuck bro have no idea. went to local paint supply store and dude behind counter hooked me up with about a pint of it. I did not even ask what brand but he said it was his best stuff. came out really good too and easy to spray.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11351718
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO, :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 14 2008, 02:10 PM~11085652
> *some clean work there bro keep it up
> *



orale carnal ,ese proyecto se ve que esta quedando de concurso.

y a proposito pues ve preparando tus modelos y haciendo alcancia porque ya se viene el show de aca ,es por noviembre ,y a este si tendras que venir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Aug 15 2008, 12:15 PM~11351987
> *orale carnal ,ese proyecto se ve que esta quedando de concurso.
> 
> y a proposito pues ve preparando tus modelos y haciendo alcancia porque ya se viene el show de aca ,es por noviembre ,y a este si tendras que venir :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 que onda carnal ese modelo de tu avatar tu lo armaste se mira chingon saludos desde mexicali :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

got to love shiny wet clear coats


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that is hella shiney looks great


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice paint job and foil job! looks good! i like that blue


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

chrome frame for the 68 impala :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 19 2008, 09:58 PM~11387681
> *chrome frame for the 68 impala  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know what the the frame was done with RAY ! Hook it up !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 08:05 PM~11387779
> *Let  us  know  what  the    the  frame    was  done  with  RAY  !    Hook  it  up  !
> *



flat black followed by wet coat of clear and then some good ol alclad homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:06 PM~11387806
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




X-2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like i gotta get some alclad huh....Nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I was told that it dont hold up Ray ? And if you clear it ,you 'll turn it to dull color !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD RAY GONA HAVE TO TRY THE ALCLAD LIKE THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 08:28 PM~11388146
> *I  was  told  that  it  dont hold  up  Ray ? And  if  you  clear  it  ,you 'll  turn  it  to  dull  color  !
> *



I think rule is that you dont throw clear over the alclad but in my case it goes under it. 

and yeah it is very delicate. cant handle it too much or it gets dull. that is a down side to it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11387980
> *Looks like i gotta get some alclad huh....Nice!
> *



:yes: For real because I could've sworn that was plating.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*PURPLE REIGN*





more here in the all out build off thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11455611


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11455974
> *PURPLE REIGN
> 
> more here in the all out build off thread
> ...


CHINGON HOMIE  REAL NICE CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG NICE CADDI


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll say it again...sick ride homie..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I was finishing up the 68 when the body cracked due to me putting too much stress on it when fitting interior in. 

SOOOOO I sanded and decided to paint over and change the patterns up a little. Well I was not feeling them but since it was second time I decided to clear first and see how they looked. Well fist problem is once I cleared one of the colors bleed through. And only on some parts . And second I am not liking them too much but painting a third time ...fook that. I am undecided if to repaint, leave it or I don not know...








the only upside of today was I did start another build and will do a nice traditional.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 that 62 is just how i was gonna do mine today!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 AM~11482125
> *I was finishing up the 68 when the body cracked due to me putting too much stress on it when fitting interior in.
> 
> SOOOOO I sanded and decided to paint over and change the patterns up a little. Well I was not feeling them but since it was second time I decided to clear first and see how they looked. Well fist  problem is once I cleared one of the colors bleed through. And only on some parts . And second I am not liking them too much but painting  a third time ...fook that. I am undecided if to repaint, leave it or I don not know...
> ...


That 68' is bad ASS.  :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here were initial patterns..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey raystrey the 68 looks like a straight Old School ride . I like it !!!
What kind of wheels you choose for this Model ?
I think Supremes will look really nice on it !

Cant wait to see it done ! 

Keep up the nice work Bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats a realy nice paint job ther . and i cant waight to see that 62 traditonal lowrider done up .


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 07:28 PM~11455974
> *PURPLE REIGN
> 
> more here in the all out build off thread
> ...


any problems with the hood closing? I couldn't find a shot with it all the way down


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 1 2008, 02:02 PM~11490718
> *any problems with the hood closing?  I couldn't find a shot with it all the way down
> *


it did before the 3 coats of clear now it is very tight and I did not want to put too much stress on it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2008, 02:15 PM~11490840
> *it did before the 3 coats of clear now it is very tight and I did not want to put too much stress on it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

did some work today. cleared the 62 on saturday and started to come together. worked on getting wheels for the 68 and did some work on regal which is almost done. just need some detail here there

i need a new camera this one is starting to take some really sorry pics


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DUECE IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT? LOOKS LIKE POD GREEN!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11682578
> *DUECE IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT? LOOKS LIKE POD GREEN!
> *



yeap pod green


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats some clean paint ray.. i like your style


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUST LIKE JAY'S 61' RAG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2008, 12:37 AM~11482205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a big WOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This paintjob looks badass!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick work! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love your style Ray....looking sick as always...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11726841
> *Love your style Ray....looking sick as always...
> *


X-2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

62 is just about done. did come engine detail adding wire. but I did a mayor fuck up I was adding braided lines to the AC and I drilled and glued them in the wrong place. One of the lines I glued where the bottom radiator hose is attached to water pump :uh: did add a continental kit though :biggrin: 



also found some time to work on 68 impala


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 more pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

62 and 68 are looking nice Ray !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> 62 and 68 are looking :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good Ray


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

doing a quick build. should be done by weekend. 68 el camino , blue grey pearl with balck top-interior. nothing fancu just a set of 1109 wheels added.







also added a little something to the 62 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats a nice touch on the 62


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN!

All the builds are looking REAL good bro, keep it up!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Color on the elco looks nice............. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11876896
> *DAMN!
> 
> All the builds are looking REAL good bro, keep it up!
> *


x2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

da 68 looks good


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

special request. have an uncle who came over with this ford and wanted me to do something special to it. went with a candy blue / purple combo









just need to find some nice wheels for it. did not really liek how 1109's looked on it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn bro dat mutha is looking sweet!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Paint work....damn...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 12:06 PM~12180652
> *Nice Paint work....damn...
> *


X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 17 2008, 11:54 AM~12180569
> *special request. have an uncle who came over with this ford and wanted me to do something special to it. went with a candy blue / purple combo
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN thats REALLY NICE BLUE . looks good i also like that elco looks like an og ride. with the vinal on top .


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks sweet ray


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SHOWROOM QUALITY RIGHT THURR!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I finished this one up. had to since it was going to El Paso and my uncle came over to Juarez. I couldn't find a set of wheels so I went with taking these off a diecast. 












here is something I did the other day. I was king of bored. It is the light meter protector /mailboox thing we have.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 21 2008, 01:01 PM~12220500
> *I finished this one up. had to since it was going to El Paso and my uncle came over to Juarez. I couldn't find a set of wheels so I went with taking these off a diecast.
> 
> 
> ...





clean as hell bro............................ nice work


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

started on this durring the week. 63 Impala older version. Going with sylver with flaked kandy top. Red pearl with shitload of flake topped with a coat of Kandy wild Cherry.





when I paint kandys as you know they look flat before clear so to get an idea of the shade I run water over the ride to get an idea of what it will look like and if I want a darker shade or not.



I have over spray but it was intentional I still need to do some sanding of flash etc before final sylver coat.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 10 2008, 09:53 AM~12389131
> *started on this durring the week. 63 Impala older version. Going with sylver with flaked kandy top. Red pearl with shitload of flake topped with a coat of Kandy wild Cherry.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO, BUT ITS IN THE WAY OF THAT PAPER, CANT SEE THOSE GOODIES :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 looking good bro.....nice magazine! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2008, 08:33 PM~12394805
> *:0 looking good bro.....nice magazine! :biggrin:
> *


x-2 looking good bro.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Early B-Day gifts I got myself.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 18 2009, 09:03 AM~13038704
> *Early B-Day gifts I got myself.
> 
> *


Nice!! happy early bday brother Where did you get those 1950 suburbans?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YEA HAPPY EARILY BRITHDAY RAY ! HOPE YOU AND THE BOYS HAVE A GOOD 1 !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Finished this one last night . enjoy

*Your Nightmare *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice work bro, looks real good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN RAY THAT DECAL TURNED OUT BAD ASS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

really clean bro, nice work :thumbsup: .....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

That one looks very tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, love the Caddy.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13128004
> *DAMN  RAY THAT  DECAL  TURNED  OUT  BAD ASS
> *


x2!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 27 2009, 06:34 PM~13128407
> *really clean bro, nice work :thumbsup: .....
> *


X-2 :0 :0


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Lacs fucking sweet bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LAC LOOKS GREAT BRO!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 27 2009, 10:46 AM~13127969
> *Finished this one last night . enjoy
> 
> Your Nightmare
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 GREAT JOB


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

great work bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hella clean!! Good job on the decal, blends in perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice caddy


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

GONE BUT NOT FORGOTEN :tears: :tears: :tears: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

you sold them huh???


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 3 2009, 01:11 PM~13166830
> *you sold them huh???
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: ON TOUR


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 3 2009, 12:08 PM~13166805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

what ever happened to the 68 ? that ways looking great! like to see that one when done. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 3 2009, 03:47 PM~13168310
> *what ever happened to the 68 ? that ways looking great! like to see that one when done. :biggrin:
> *




I was waiting for chrome bumpers from modelhaus. Those arrived two weeks ago. Now just waiting for the rear tailights and replacement hood form the homie Beto to arrive and it will be done.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

My rides at the NNL west :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 9 2009, 12:23 PM~13225082
> *My rides at the NNL west  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought that 55 looked familiar.....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

couple more i found.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro.. rides is lookin hella clean bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

current project



went to paint store and got colors last week.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE~!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice buildz vato


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 13 2009, 04:41 PM~13272677
> *current project
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be a sick azz ride bro... keep the pics coming!

you've got a lot of nice rides on here... glad I checked them out!!

Later
Junior


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just an update not much but getting there


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow the caddy is clean as hell as is the 55 and that subberban is gonna be beautiful.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 2 2009, 01:42 PM~13465425
> *just an update not much but getting there
> 
> 
> ...



WOW ! This build is looking sweet ! YOu going all OG on it or are you going to add some spokes ! 

Man you need to add some of that gangster shit Big Poppa has out in resin for this !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 04:45 PM~13467667
> *WOW !  This    build is  looking  sweet !  YOu  going  all  OG    on  it  or  are  you  going  to  add  some  spokes !
> 
> Man  you  need  to  add  some  of that  gangster  shit  Big  Poppa  has  out  in  resin    for  this  !
> *



OG, already ordered a set of arts from poppa and got a grill guard a couple weeks ago.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin real pimp right there bro!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2009, 04:10 AM~13469870
> *Thats lookin real pimp right there bro!
> *


X-2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

got wheels in from galaxie. now just waiting on arts from bigpoppa. Need to do some interior work meanwhile.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats lookin real good homie. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 15 2009, 11:25 AM~13583860
> *got wheels in from galaxie. now just waiting on arts from bigpoppa. Need to do some interior work meanwhile.
> 
> 
> ...


this burban is firme :thumbsup: your getting down with this build ........


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

build coming out clean homie like the og whitewalls! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13589463
> *this burban is firme  :thumbsup: your getting down with this build ........
> *



x2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

So I got a flyer Thursday about our local culture center doing an event on Sunday to unveal a mural that was done by local artist. The event included a car show so I decided to call and ask if model cars would be permited. Not only were they really cool but liked my work very much. In July they are doing another art/graffitti excibition at an art gallery which will aslo include a car show outside and they invited me to show inside the gallery as an artist. Very cool guys. Here are some pics from the excibit.



















and here are pics of my rides


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

LOve the murals...and modelcars! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE RAY ! REALLY NICE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 01:39 PM~13702837
> *LOve the murals...and modelcars! :biggrin:
> *





*X-2*





:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN THAT BADASS!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13703380
> *DAMN THAT BADASS!!
> *


X2 THAT IS REALLY COOL!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 AM~13715541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice details , good job , bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 28 2009, 09:36 PM~13723693
> *very nice details , good job , bro  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 rey


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Ray I'm liking the 67 caprice. Show some more pics. of it.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u mean 68 caprice


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

the caddy looks good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN THOSE are some badass murals if I had better pics i would frame some of those up and thats cool that they invited you to another show maybe some more people would show up to show?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Apr 28 2009, 09:47 PM~13723910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



truscale I will get you some better pics.

Biggdee my brother in law also took some pics with way better camera. When I egt a chance I will ask for them and post them or pm them to you . Maybe you can use his.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Ray

Gil and me went to Phoenix last week. I should have ask for your number to see if you wanted to go......Road trip next time. Could have kick it with your members. Next show let me know. 

don v


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 29 2009, 11:02 AM~13729560
> *Biggdee my brother in law also took some pics with way better camera. When I egt a chance I will ask for them and post them or pm them to you . Maybe you can use his.
> *



Sounds good Ray Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 10 2009, 11:22 AM~13235921
> *couple more i found.
> 
> 
> ...


estan chingonas tus ranflitas


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> 1986 Monte LS
> 
> This was done for the Monte LS build off last year
> 
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

So I had some time these last couple of days to myself and did a real quick build. Took maybe 4 days to get it all done. My plan was to do a 39 four door but just never got around to getting the resin so I said fook it and built the sedan delivery. I did do some kit bashing and added an OG six line engine, 39 cadillac spokes and tires ,swamp cooler, bench seat and a custom continental kit.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!  I like this one homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 8 2009, 07:55 AM~13826802
> *Damn!   I like this one homie
> *


fuck yea homie.... MCBA BOMB SQUAD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2009, 03:02 PM~13827466
> *fuck yea homie.... MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> *






 




nice ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE BOMB


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

classy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats a tight bomb right there!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats one bad ass "bombita" homie love it.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BAD ASS!! NICE BROWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Bomb.....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

bad ass bomba bro looks gangsta


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tried to add a mural to firewall of my other burban. had some bubles fuck up the right side so I may sand half of it starting where lowrider guy is and reprint hopefull I can fix,


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 12 2009, 08:34 PM~13869099
> *tried to add a mural to firewall of my other burban. had some bubles fuck up the right side so I may sand half of it starting where lowrider guy is and reprint hopefull I can fix,
> 
> *


Looks real good man. I hope you can fix that cause I wanna see that stay on there man!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is one badass Bomb Ray sucks about the firewall though you can fix that homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: damm that firewall looks good hopefully u can fix it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE FIRE WALL MY FREIND ! I NEED TO GET ME SOME ONE TO DO ME SOME DECALS LOL ! 

AS FOR YOUR PROBLEM INSTEAD OF REDOING THE DECAL SET IT UP IN THE BURB , ADD THE MOTOR AND SEE HOW MUCH IS SEEN ? IF ITS JUST A LITTLE AREA RATHER THEN TRING TO REDO IT AND READD A DECAL JUST COVER IT UP WITH THE COIL , OR WIPER MOTOR ! I MAY HAVE A CHROME PLATED 1 IN MY PARTS TRY YOU CAN HAVE !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2009, 01:42 PM~13875167
> *NICE  FIRE  WALL  MY  FREIND !  I  NEED  TO  GET  ME  SOME ONE  TO  DO  ME  SOME  DECALS  LOL !
> 
> AS  FOR  YOUR  PROBLEM  INSTEAD  OF  REDOING  THE  DECAL  SET  IT  UP  IN THE  BURB ,  ADD  THE  MOTOR  AND  SEE  HOW  MUCH  IS  SEEN  ?  IF  ITS  JUST  A  LITTLE  AREA  RATHER  THEN  TRING  TO  REDO  IT  AND  READD  A  DECAL  JUST  COVER  IT  UP  WITH  THE  COIL ,  OR  WIPER MOTOR !  I  MAY  HAVE  A  CHROME  PLATED  1  IN  MY  PARTS  TRY  YOU  CAN  HAVE !
> *



I wanted to do a shaved firewall look. I already printed another decal today here at work. If I can't fix it somehow I will hit you up for the chrome parts.

Hey did not forget about you. Got another box delivered last week I was just waiting on it to see what they threw into it first.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Mini's right, just cover up the bubbled area and keep that sh!t looking tight!! Nice work RS :biggrin:

Hey who did the decals? I want to get me some like these


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2009, 03:04 PM~13876011
> *
> 
> Hey who did the decals? I want to get me some like these
> *


x2 homeboy that was doing them here disappeared......


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

i was painting extra parts the other day tryout different bases , kandys etc.

so my wife looked at a color and really liked it. so since she is real supportive of my hobby and all money I spend I decided to build her a car as a gift using the color she liked so much. SO I took a resin and painted it a purple pearl base toped with kandy wild cherry. and for a surprise I added a mural of our kids. here is where it is at







and this is the firewall to other burban ultra orange pearl followed by 2-3 coats of kandy tangerine.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Look's nice and shinny Ray. :0 nice work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 13 2009, 10:47 AM~13875212
> *I wanted to do a shaved firewall look. I already printed another decal today here at work. If I can't fix it somehow I will hit you up for the chrome parts.
> 
> Hey did not forget about you. Got another  box delivered last week I was just waiting on it to see what they threw into it first.
> *


that should hopefully answer the questions homies.... 

bombs lookin sick as fuck homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 12 2007, 09:50 AM~8089366
> *TTT...
> A couple of people gave me the idea of going all gold trim etc on Rivi..
> 
> ...


i have used it and it's a real hit or miss! u have to have the exact mix or u get too much yello or too much orange look, i say, get a bunch of old chrome trees mix a bunch a batches up and see what u come up with?!more often than not though, it's kinda cheap lookin, good for a low end cruiser look, but not if ur going for a big time show finish


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U GOT SOME NICE CARS HOMIE ANY FOR SALE


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

hey fellas , hope you dont mind but not all my updates are model related. but hey in way or another we put up with each others shit.

so around 4 weeks ago I went and got a bike . so I wanted to paint it but was undecided what color. I will be honest and say latelly my model bulding has been shit due to me just feeling unmotivated. So while thinking of a color I started to think if this is my first bike why not paint same color as my first lowlow.So I went with a black base followed with cortez blue pearl. Then I got motivated like I havent in a while and added some deep liliac pearl. Couple of coats of clear and tis is what I came up with.













now dont think I havent worked on anything, just been a while since i updated my thread. I actually have likek 5 projects on the table and this is one of them


i will try to get pics of current builds and update soon


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bike looks real good now! :thumbsup: I like it
That red truck has NICE paint :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

chevy truck built as a request for family 












62 impala 

pavo purple with flat purple interior. chrome dash. 







took some time to work on rear door for suburban also. changed the way it was casted to open and close. getting real close to paint time once I get body smooth.
also had a small accident I had to fix.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

good job, like the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

working on this 61 , deep purple / deep liliac combo. saw a ride in LRM last month or so and liked how it looked.






the flash makes color look more blueish but it is really more like this just not as dark




and doing 50 chevy truck but not a 5 window. 



Have rear fenders from homie 408, swamp cooler from modelhaus, grill guard and hopefully 6 arts real soon from big poppa.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just have to mess around with size of my head and color and should look alright for a mural :cheesy: 







just have to get head shot to be lighter first before I copy onto mural . I am bored at work by the way. jaja


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK BRO!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that mural is cool man and that imapala is fawken badass so far. nice work so far man.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

engine on 61 and burban





CLEAR COAT SESSION TONIGHT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie always good to see some sick rides come from u


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Builds look good man! I like the Burban! Nice job!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

paint looks sick homie , like that supra ! bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Bulids lookin really sick Ray ! Hey bro i got the package yesturday thank you very much ! You sent some really neat shit and they are perfect fit from the little ones to grown into ! Again THANKS !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 14 2009, 11:52 PM~15083775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You got 'em all lookin' good homie!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

burban is getting there


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA BRO..CLEAN ASS OLD SCHOOL BURBAN... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man that burb is lookin nice Ray !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it A LOT! :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

been a while but finally got building bug back. just did a couple things last few days. 1 changed color on ford. wanted to try and do a flame thing with bare metal foil. and painted a 48 chevy. started to add chrome and other parts to burban. still no wheels for it though


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn   48 Looks killer


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2010, 09:15 AM~16794915
> *Damn   48 Looks killer
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats whats up homie !

great job on both builds bro !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a lot of rides on hold due to me running out of wheels. No 1109's and for the bombs arts never came in. I cleared this one meanwhile. hopefully I get some wheels to get builds moving soon.





wanted to do arts on this one but since they never came through now I am thinking of going with these cross bars. wheels look too small and out of scale so mabybe not. still undecided. what do you guys think?





got a red on red 59 I am also working on but ran out of bare metal foil. car is clear ready with all alclad chorme undies. hopefully soon  

random stuff I been working on


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOK SIK BRO, WHAT ABOUT THIS STYLE 4BAR HUBS?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2010, 11:56 AM~16926736
> *THEY ALL LOOK SIK BRO, WHAT ABOUT THIS STYLE 4BAR HUBS?
> 
> 
> ...


I believe those are '59 Dodge hubcaps. Modelhaus has them.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 18 2010, 11:49 AM~16928182
> *I believe those are '59 Dodge hubcaps. Modelhaus has them.
> *


yup thats were i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2010, 09:56 AM~16926736
> *THEY ALL LOOK SIK BRO, WHAT ABOUT THIS STYLE 4BAR HUBS?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah look good. I will check them out on modelhaus. tks. are yo uusing wheels that fit the 1109's?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 18 2010, 12:11 PM~16928367
> *yeah look good. I will check them out on modelhaus. tks. are yo uusing wheels that fit the 1109's?
> *


are u talking about the 5.20 tires? if so thses fit the tires that come as tires only?


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

That purple 61 is off da chain !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Like the suburban


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Excellent work on that burban! :wow: Hell all your rides...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Real nice Ray ! Glad to see you back at it bro !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice builds homie, clean as always


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE, CLASSIC


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking burb Ray!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: THAT IS SICK!!!!!!

THAT BUILD IS SO CLEAN, BEAUTIFUL JOB BRO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ESTAS CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2009, 09:31 AM~14934622
> *chevy truck built as a request for family but then he said " I wanted a car not truck" so I said ok you get neither now.
> 
> 
> ...


no matter what street I take in layitlow ville? I run into awesome builders! :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

The burb came out sik bro, but how come u didn't use the modelhaus arts, they look really nice and the hub bowl doesnt stick out as much


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 21 2010, 12:23 PM~17845892
> *The burb came out sik bro, but how come u didn't use the modelhaus arts, they look really nice and the hub bowl doesnt stick out as much
> 
> 
> ...



just havent got around to ordering a set yet bro.

The arts I used homie dodgerblue62 hooked me up with them.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work as always bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 21 2010, 11:37 AM~17846012
> *just havent got around to ordering a set yet bro.
> 
> The arts I used homie dodgerblue62 hooked me up with them.
> *


coo, burb came out coo though nice work :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Real LAZY build I did. Bought this bike for like 3 bucks at swap meet. Not too bad was not missing anything and chrome was alright. It was built so I took it apart and just did a real quick paint on it. Clear I used was spray can suppose to be crystal clear but came out not so glossy. Like I said was too lazy to bother mixing automotive 4-1-1 clear. Took me like 2 days to ge done. Just wanted to get building bug back.

I wanted to do a paint that was not so out there. So I shot it a green pearl and them taped and shot some organic kandy green on patterns. They are ghost patterns in a way. Only comeup under direct sunlight and that is what I wanted.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 10 2010, 01:17 PM~17750314
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


bad ass burban, where did u get the grill guard? i need one for my burban


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 10 2010, 02:17 PM~17750314
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam homie,dident know they be geting down like this in juarez..nice biulds ....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18967288
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Thats beautiful !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 2 2010, 10:50 AM~18967385
> *Dam homie,dident know they be geting down like this in juarez..nice biulds ....
> *



tks homie, I grew up in the Dallas area. Left to Cali around 98 or 99' don't recall. I was there in the golden years of Dallas lowriding. Riverchon,zapp's,west end. Real good times bro.

Wild bills and black gold still around? Those were the 2 big hobby stores that carried good model stuff back then.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,wild bills still doing it big,black gold holding da slug bugs down,D Town is on the rise again,big wheels realy killing da seen doe,you don't see many low lows like back in da days....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

something I am working on right now



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

good to see you buildin again bro, nice


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2011, 10:33 AM~19766337
> *good to see you buildin again bro, nice
> *



 truck has 408model spare tire fenders :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 2 2011, 12:29 PM~19766301
> *something I am working on right now
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be sweet!! nothing but top notch builds in here great work.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 02:25 PM~19767139
> *this is gonna be sweet!! nothing but top notch builds in here great work.. :cheesy:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

havent done much since I ran out of BMF and zap a gap. so just working on stuff here and there. no rush 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 30 2011, 10:06 AM~20217989
> *havent done much since I ran out of BMF and zap a gap. so just working on stuff here and there. no rush
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean no rush? man finish that 65 please.. that car is nice 
and the truck in clean as hell too.. is that a hydro pump in the front coming off the 
fire wall? damm thats bad...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Top notch up in here brotha keep it up


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice works homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always very clean work. :wow:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 10:11 AM~20218039
> *what do you mean no rush? man finish that 65 please.. that car is nice
> and the truck in clean as hell too.. is that a hydro pump in the front coming off the
> fire wall? damm thats bad...
> *



yeah pump on fiirewall.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are some bad ass builds... Im diggin that truck....
I stopped using BMF a long time ago and switched over to using cheap ass aluminum foil that is real thin and some micro scale foil adhesive.... works just as good if not better IMO....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, always killer work in here, and you know i'm diggin that 50


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

GREAT BUILD THREAD.. :cheesy: YOU GOT SOME KILLER BUILDS BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your putin in work homie..nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:14 AM~20218060
> *Those are some bad ass builds... Im diggin that truck....
> I stopped using BMF a long time ago and switched over to using cheap ass aluminum foil that is real thin and some micro scale foil adhesive.... works just as good if not better IMO....
> *


  esoteric uses regular foil too man, that's pretty cool. I may have to try that when I run out of my bmf.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang bro ! Thats some killa work ! keep us posted !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20217989
> *havent done much since I ran out of BMF and zap a gap. so just working on stuff here and there. no rush
> 
> 
> ...





always some serious work bro! that 50 is smooth! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

made latest issue of shotkolla magazine.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DANG*



raystrey said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


mad props raystrey-lac looks good in the mag.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

really good builds in here! I love the pump placement in the blue truck!:thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

page 7 ......maybe I should stop lagging and get back on the bench


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You got some great work all of em,But the 50 Chevy really caught my eye!I dig how put the pump setup in the engine bay,nice color too!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

need to get back at this. kid is now 1 year old and expenses starting to seetle down somewhat. need to order some supplies and get back into it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

you about to have some fun homie ...... glad to see your kid is growin' up homie ..... time fly's !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad to see getting back at it. Time flies


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

*WAS CHECKING OUT THE SCALE LOWRIDER SITE TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY UPDATES......SCALE LOWRIDER IN NOW AVAILABLE!! GET YOUR COPY AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE HOBBY!


http://www.scalelowrider.com/

*​


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds homie much props


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

raystrey said:


> need to get back at this. kid is now 1 year old and expenses starting to seetle down somewhat. need to order some supplies and get back into it.


:thumbsup:


----------

